# Rant of the week



## tri-terror (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm soooo fucking sick of hearing about "trainers" who have women doing every fru fru exercise under the sun for a million sets and reps...

Women should NOT TRAIN ANY DIFFERENT THAN A MAN.  We are all humans after all...
At the end of a training period a man will look different because of hormones, but that is it.

Women should train hard heavy and to failure.  They should squat, deadlift press and do dips and chins.

None of that will turn them into a man, or make them too "muscley":banghead:

It will build/maintain lean muscle and crank the metabolism up.

PERIOD, MIC DROPPED


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 31, 2013)

Exactly!  My wife and her sister (who is a PA) have been long time runners.  Then mixed it up with p90x.  Then one day at the pool her sister turn to me and says "  I want people to stare at me like they do you!"  So they both started lifting with me, like me, at the end of July.  Both look incredible now and have made more physical changes in 4 months than they have in the last 6 years, and they both are thrilled!.  My sister-in-law is getting a lot of attention at work from coworkers as to what she is doing cause they lift too. I love it that she tells them "You are just doing cardio with weights, you need to lift heavy!"


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a large training clientel in the 80's . 70% women. 
I loved training ladies as they would do what I was hired to do.
If you only knew of the amount of ineffective idiot trainers I encountered over the years . I notice the rep counters of today. Staring into space counting reps under thier breath . Kinda funny . Like they invented the wheel.... T


----------



## psych (Nov 7, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I'm soooo fucking sick of hearing about "trainers" who have women doing every fru fru exercise under the sun for a million sets and reps...
> 
> Women should NOT TRAIN ANY DIFFERENT THAN A MAN.  We are all humans after all...
> At the end of a training period a man will look different because of hormones, but that is it.
> ...


Hell yeah


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably why most health club trainers make 10$ hour. Cracker jack training manual that they use to pass test online.. People get what u pay for and The more burnt out clients are the faster time goes by..


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 12, 2013)

psych said:


> Hell yeah



You took the words right out of my mouth! I like when some women at the gym use the 5 lbs dumbbells to do 20 sets of curls. Come on ladies:sHa_shakeshout:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 13, 2013)

Fortunatly the trainer at my gym had a PLing background and has all his ladies squat and bench. The he finish with basic BB or DB moves. No fu fu crap.

Hawk


----------



## ShortStop (Nov 13, 2013)

Some of the personal trainers in the gyms i go to don't even look like trainers.. You would think you would at least look the part..
I agree women should train like men. Muscle is muscle responds the same way for both men or a women..


----------



## 3biglifts (Nov 14, 2013)

Most women (and men, frankly) have NO IDEA how hard it is for women to put on muscle. I'm not a personal trainer, but I've had female friends who have asked me to help them "get in shape". When we get to the gym, the first thing they say when I have them pick up anything resembling a real weight is, "I don't want to get too muscular/bulky". 

<death stare>

Then I make a bet with them. Seriously. We shake hands on the agreement that, if she puts on too much muscle in a couple of months doing just what I tell her, I'll give her a million dollars. 

The reply I get is that I obviously don't have a million dollars to wager. And I don't - yet. But my justification is this: if I can put massive slabs of muscle on a woman taking no drugs or supplements and training at moderate intensity and frequency, I will have cracked a code that's eluded a multi-billion dollar industry and lots of people smarter than I. And when I cash in on that, giving a million to my would-be overly-muscled friend would be a drop in the bucket. (That argument has never failed.)

Once they train with me for a while and see how much harder and heavier I'm lifting than what I have them doing, their fear goes away and is replaced by things like increased confidence, better posture, and a higher, tighter butt.

Powerlifting is absolutely among the best things I've ever done for myself, ever. Because there is just no downside to being strong. NONE. 

(Okay, it's harder to date when you're a powerlifter because some men hear that and immediately rule you out. But frankly, if the weak, insecure ones want to preemptively take themselves out of the running and save me the trouble, go for it.) But everything else about lifting is so cool that it more than outweighs any negatives! Given the choice, I'd rather have a committed training partner right now than a boyfriend ;-)


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2013)

3biglifts said:


> Most women (and men, frankly) have NO IDEA how hard it is for women to put on muscle. I'm not a personal trainer, but I've had female friends who have asked me to help them "get in shape". When we get to the gym, the first thing they say when I have them pick up anything resembling a real weight is, "I don't want to get too muscular/bulky".
> 
> <death stare>
> 
> ...


For you


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 14, 2013)

The females that are in the best shape in my gym are the few who train along side us meatheads.  They lift the same as we do, barbells and dumbells, huffing and puffing, etc.  Not a damn one is "bulky".  What I notice on them mostly is these iron pumping females is get nicely defined back muscles.  

Don't even get me started on most of the "trainers".  They are a few decent ones I have run across, but that vast majority of them look like they need to come lift with us meatheads and put on some muscle before trying to train others.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 14, 2013)

Lmao..more eddie words of wisdom huh psych ?


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 23, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> *The females that are in the best shape in my gym are the few who train along side us meatheads.  They lift the same as we do, barbells and dumbells, huffing and puffing, etc.*  Not a damn one is "bulky".  What I notice on them mostly is these iron pumping females is get nicely defined back muscles.
> 
> Don't even get me started on most of the "trainers".  They are a few decent ones I have run across, but that vast majority of them look like they need to come lift with us meatheads and put on some muscle before trying to train others.



Exactly! I trained my wife to do everything I do, and it shows. She is bigger than me now


----------

